# Eurotunnel with Camping and Caravanning Club 2006



## osprey (May 1, 2005)

Eurotunnel......march 2006 to june 2006..............cost £116.........outward.journey 07.33hrs return journey 11.58hrs....its worth staying up half the night reading all the info on the 'forums' .


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

*Eurotunnel discounts*

Hi Osprey
Just wondered if you did the same as me...

Went on to Eurotunnel site and put in my preferred dates/times which brought up their fares for that 24hr period. Having used the facility to check the day before and the day after I was able to book the cheapest _convenient_ times.

With the CC £104...in April dep 14:01 ret 11:28

Also with CC Out May 29 back June 29...... £98

Non refundable but amendable...


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

*ferrys etc*

Hi folks, You may want to have a look at Norfolk-line. We got a return last september for £38, P&O wanted £130 and seafrance wanted £110!! might be worth a look?


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Yep, I could have crossed the water a lot cheaper  

but... satnex2 doesn't like ferries, still, it comes out of the houskeeping


----------

